# Fisker's new car is getting ready for Frankfurt Motor Show



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

If everything goes as planned, Fisker Coachbuilders will be revealing their high-performance cars at this year's Frankfurt Motor Show in September.

According to the website, it will be high-end convertible , delivering 610hp with a top-speed exceeding 200mph


----------



## mng (Oct 15, 2003)

Fisker - :bow:


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

It's confirmed. The prototype will be called Tramonto and it will be at the show


----------



## e46Christian (Feb 27, 2003)

What's the going price for major organs these days? I think it's time to sell a few.


----------



## e46Christian (Feb 27, 2003)

BMW should give some serious thought about hiring this guy as a design consultant and give Adrian the boot.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

e46Christian said:


> BMW should give some serious thought about hiring this guy as a design consultant and give Adrian the boot.


Between 1989 and 1992 he worked at BMW as a designer. In 2000 he started at Designworks as CEO.

He designed the Z8.

Between 2001 and 2003 he was in charge of the design at Aston Martin. DB9 and AM-V8 is his work too.


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

Alex Baumann said:


> Between 1989 and 1992 he worked at BMW as a designer. In 2000 he started at Designworks as CEO.
> 
> He designed the Z8.
> 
> Between 2001 and 2003 he was in charge of the design at Aston Martin. DB9 and AM-V8 is his work too.


All excellent designs IMO.


----------



## hugh1850 (Jun 20, 2003)

Artslinger said:


> All excellent designs IMO.


 :stupid:


----------



## Desertnate (Mar 11, 2002)

Artslinger said:


> All excellent designs IMO.


Undoubtably...

The currest Astons are one of the few cars out there that truly stop me dead when I see one.

The Z8 was a beautiful, graceful, and classy car. I would be curious what he could have done with the current BMW stable.


----------



## BMWenthusiast (Feb 27, 2005)

Alex Baumann said:


> Between 1989 and 1992 he worked at BMW as a designer. In 2000 he started at Designworks as CEO.
> 
> He designed the Z8.
> 
> Between 2001 and 2003 he was in charge of the design at Aston Martin. DB9 and AM-V8 is his work too.


So why doesn't he work for BMW anymore


----------



## SpeedFreak! (May 1, 2005)

Alex Baumann said:


> Between 1989 and 1992 he worked at BMW as a designer. In 2000 he started at Designworks as CEO.
> 
> He designed the Z8.
> 
> Between 2001 and 2003 he was in charge of the design at Aston Martin. DB9 and AM-V8 is his work too.


Some of the most breath taking... earth moving cars of modern times. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Tramonto


----------



## mng (Oct 15, 2003)

And the Latigo CS


----------



## Desertnate (Mar 11, 2002)

:jawdrop: 

Beautiful! :yikes:


----------



## mrbelk (Dec 5, 2003)

Very nice; I see a little E63 6er in the headlight treatment, cockpit greenhouse and side, as well as some late-model Aston and Maserati elements in the grill. And do I detect a hint of the E60 5er in the haunches and C-pillar area?

I'm not a fan of either of the wheel choices shown, though.

I'd like to see a shot of the interior.

-MrB


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Great pics, mng :thumbup: 

mrbelk, I agree with the exterior comments. Hofmeisterknick is definitely borrowed from BMW


----------



## mng (Oct 15, 2003)

thanks Alex

I have to say that I'm a little disappointed. Fisker has an interesting business model (see below) but I think it limits him in the porportions of the car that he's selling. These cars are attractive, but not jaw dropping like the Z8 and AMV8 were/are....

Interesting read, from the NYT....

_September 11, 2005
Fisker's Vision: A Handbuilt Coach With Lots of Horses
By JERRY GARRETT
NEWPORT BEACH, Calif.

THE grandest cars ever did not roll off an assembly line in a state of perfection. With few exceptions, they were "coach built" classics customized down to the smallest details for wealthy customers.

A chassis with a complete mechanical system would be bought from the likes of Duesenberg, Cadillac or Packard and shipped to master coach builders like LeBaron, Derham or Fleetwood. There, one-of-a-kind bodies and special appointments were designed and hand-crafted. Today, collectors snap up such cars for six and seven figures. At the Pebble Beach auctions last month, a buyer spent $3.7 million for a 1938 Talbot-Lago with a body by Figoni et Falaschi, a renowned French coach builder.

Few coach-built cars have been built since the 1950's. The Great Depression took its toll, along with cessation of auto production in World War II. Federal safety and pollution rules were another blow.

"It's just a lot harder to do today than it was in the auto industry's early years," said Henrik Fisker, a Danish designer with an audacious plan to revive coach building, of sorts, here in Southern California. "That's because of all the prohibitively costly things like air bags, crash and emissions testing."

His company, Fisker Coachbuild, has a shortcut around all that: it will enter the development process beyond the point where it would be responsible for meeting those standards. It won't even try to do one-of-a-kind cars, dealing in batches of 150.

The auto industry has always attracted big dreamers with visions of producing low-volume, high-profit cars, but Mr. Fisker has more credibility than most.

Last Dec. 24, he shocked his colleagues by abruptly quitting his high-profile job as director of the advance design studio for the Ford Motor Company. He had previously been a designer at BMW and can count among his accomplishments the designs for two cars driven by James Bond (the Aston Martin Vanquish and BMW Z8).

"I had to decide whether I wanted to stay at Ford and fight for my designs," said Mr. Fisker, 42, "or strike out on my own and follow my dream." Mr. Fisker has been joined in the pursuit of his dream to revive the art of custom coach building by a partner, Bernard Koehler, a 41-year-old German who also left Ford's advance design team. Their initial creations, the $297,775 Fisker Tramonto convertible and the $197,900 Latigo CS coupe, will make their debuts this week at the Frankfurt Motor Show. The company plans to sell both cars in April.

"It's impossible to make money on a one-off anymore," Mr. Fisker said in an interview. "But 300-off? We can do that."

He added, "We learned about quality from BMW, how to do great things with very few people whilst at Aston Martin, and from Ford how not to do things."

The production process at Fisker Coachbuild sounds like a typical cut-and-gut episode of "Pimp My Ride": To make a Tramonto, the company will buy a new Mercedes-Benz SL55 AMG (sticker price $125,775); the Latigo will start as a BMW 645Ci ($69,900). The body panels will be cut off and the interiors will be gutted. Then aftermarket tuner shops will tweak the V-8 engines for more performance. The Tramonto, for example, is intended to have 610 horsepower and more than 650 pound-feet of torque, though a buyer can skip the powertrain modifications and save $43,000.

Then Fisker will add a small herd's worth of plush cowhide and luxury appointments, refit 20-inch custom wheels and low-profile tires and attach painted carbon-fiber body panels to the chassis.

Voilà! A Fisker is born.

Under the skin, each scalped "mule" would technically remain a Mercedes or BMW; Mr. Fisker insists that the cars can still be serviced at those companies' dealerships. He promises to address other service and warranty issues, although he says he expects a stellar product. Fisker has attracted start-up cash from 10 investors and aims to hold costs to a minimum. Fisker has only three full-time employees; all its work will be done by subcontractors. No money will be spent until a customer places an order and pays in full. Fisker says a car can be completed in just weeks.

It plans a markup of $128,000 for either model, with an undisclosed part of that as profit.

It seems almost felonious to attack the magnificent SL55, or even the polarizing 645Ci, with an air chisel, peeling them like grapes. But given the finished Tramonto, I'd be willing to plea-bargain the offense to a misdemeanor. The car that I test-drove for two hours (with Mr. Fisker in the passenger seat) had elegant curb appeal and performed politely in everyday driving, yet reacted ferociously when provoked. (A 0-to-60 time of 3.6 seconds is promised for the Tramonto, and a top speed approaching 200 m.p.h.)

Specifications for the Latigo are not as clearly defined, partly because Fisker is hoping to use an engine (from the BMW M6) that will not arrive until spring. Nor has Mr. Koehler, who is in charge of mechanical modifications, found an engine tuner to raise the BMW's output. Fisker already has a deal with Kleemann, a specialist in supercharged engines, to enhance the Mercedes AMG power plant.

"When you consider what the cost of a so-called supercar to be," Mr. Fisker said, "our cars are a bargain." He may have a point. Members of the 600-horse club include the $452,000 Mercedes SLR McLaren and the $440,000 Porsche Carrera GT.

But, is a rebodied car worth an extra $128,000? Mr. Fisker answered with a question of his own: "Isn't the Bentley Continental GT, which costs $160,000, just a re-bodied Volkswagen Phaeton, which costs $100,000 less? Same principle, we think, only we offer far better execution."

No other cars have merited consideration as mules for Fisker. "The SL55 was said to have been designed around its retractable hardtop," Mr. Fisker said. "It's considered an engineering marvel."

But the 6 Series is common enough that it is not exotic. Why didn't Fisker pick the Z8, using an acetylene torch to cut off the body of that elegant (and discontinued) convertible? "No," Mr. Fisker said with a smile. "I've already designed that once."_


----------



## armaq (Apr 18, 2003)

I don't like either car. I was expecting at least something original.


----------



## mrbelk (Dec 5, 2003)

> the Latigo will start as a BMW 645Ci ($69,900).


Well, that explains why it looks so much like a 6er... 


> Specifications for the Latigo are not as clearly defined, partly because Fisker is hoping to use an engine (from the BMW M6) that will not arrive until spring. Nor has Mr. Koehler, who is in charge of mechanical modifications, found an engine tuner to raise the BMW's output


He's going to have a tough time finding someone to eeek out more power from that high-strung V10 than it's already got.

-MrB


----------



## mng (Oct 15, 2003)

mrbelk said:


> He's going to have a tough time finding someone to eeek out more power from that high-strung V10 than it's already got.


imagine a modded BMW ///M V10 (w/ SMG) out of warranty  :yikes:


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

I like the latigo, not the tramonto.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

mng said:


> imagine a modded BMW ///M V10 (w/ SMG) out of warranty  :yikes:


better not


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

Wow, I really like this thing.


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

Did someone say they wanted to see the interior?



















Two more exterior shots, because this car looks so good...


----------



## Lanc3r (Sep 5, 2004)

Hmm. I kind of like the idea of going back to coachbuilders. Kind of eliminates the possibility of a Bangle type ruining your favorite car. And think about the sleeper potential. :eeps:


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Wow, that interior is dope :yummy:


----------



## LmtdSlip (May 28, 2003)

misterlance said:


> Hmm. I kind of like the idea of going back to coachbuilders. Kind of eliminates the possibility of a Bangle type ruining your favorite car. And think about the sleeper potential. :eeps:


Yes, this is how I want a new M5 wagon to look....


----------



## Jever (Apr 16, 2003)

Alex Baumann said:


> Wow, that interior is dope :yummy:


No cup holders, no care.


----------



## fuz (Feb 6, 2002)

Mmm.. real milled alluminum trim, and quality leather. Other than the interior, they look too much like an aston martin from the exterior. The wheels look really out of place as well, clashing with that reserved image.

Why not buy an aston instead and mod that?




> _"We learned about quality from BMW, how to do great things with very few people whilst at Aston Martin, and from Ford how not to do things."_


 That's pretty funny.


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

The coupe looks just like a 6 series. Shrug. :dunno: (which looks like a Camry Solara)

I know it's on the same chassis...it's glaringly obvious. Not sure what makes this car so great. They took an ugly car and made it more expensive.


----------



## duo (Aug 29, 2005)

*Fisker Coachbuild "Latigo" 645ci*

Today's business section of the LA Times features an article about Henrik Fisker, former designer at Ford as well as BMW. His new company will customize the interior and exterior surface designs of existing luxury vehicles. There will be little mechanical, drivetrain, suspension modifications done to the original cars.

The first 2 vehicles available for customization? Merc SL55 and the BMW 6 Series.

The 645ci variant will be named "Latigo." Expect to pay a very large increase from the original sticker - estimate: $190,000.

BTW, Fisker was the chief designer of the Aston Martin DB9 and penned the sketch for the BMW Z8, so he knows a thing or two about creating beautiful forms.

Here's a link for more pics: http://www.rsportscars.com/eng/cars/fisker_latigo_cs.asp


----------



## duo (Aug 29, 2005)

I just posted the Latigo thread today - I'm always a step late with the news.... 

I'll do a search next time I think there's anything 'NEW' to report - but most likely it'll already be posted in this forum somewhere!

Sorry for the duplicate! http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=112406


----------



## SmoothCruise (Jul 23, 2005)

It's definitely different looking, but I don't know if it looks better than the original 6er. The front looks way better than the back, and the back just doesn't look all that good. To be fair, I have a 6, and maybe my view is clouded due to my familiarity and preference for how the original 6 looks.

Given that, I think the interior is beautiful. It is more so than the original 6. I like the change in the center console.

Anyways, I think it's a cool idea, I just wish they also mucked around with the engine too. And, hopefully Fisker's company will be successful.


----------



## hmr (Jul 28, 2002)

Wow, how interesting! Bangle-buttless, too (for better or worse :dunno: ).


----------



## SmoothCruise (Jul 23, 2005)

hmr said:


> Wow, how interesting! Bangle-buttless, too (for better or worse :dunno: ).


Some of us 6 owners take after Sir Mix-A-Lot, and like babes with backs.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

duo said:


> I just posted the Latigo thread today - I'm always a step late with the news....
> 
> I'll do a search next time I think there's anything 'NEW' to report - but most likely it'll already be posted in this forum somewhere!
> 
> Sorry for the duplicate! http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=112406


No problem, I've merged both threads


----------



## philippek (Jul 31, 2003)

My store will be an authorized Fisker retailer :banana: :fruit: :freakdanc


----------



## Imperial (Aug 3, 2005)

That's a gorgeous car, but all I can see on the outside is an E63 6er with hints of Aston-Martin's new line and the interior looks almost straight out of the current SL-class Mercedes-Benz. Of course, that doesn't mean it's a BAD thing, but still 


Bringing Fisker back in to take over for Van Hooydonk (sic) is a great call


----------



## SmoothCruise (Jul 23, 2005)

Alex Baumann said:


> Between 2001 and 2003 he was in charge of the design at Aston Martin. DB9 and AM-V8 is his work too.


It sort of shows too. The Aston Martin DB9's grill, and new Fisker creation look extremely similar. I don't like the very close similarity. I also don't like the rear; while it's not a Bangle butt, it's a butt with some paper cuts.

Overall it's a great looking car. I just like to nit pick.

One more thing, are those rims available for the regular 6ers?


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

PhilH said:


>


the back end of this car looks sooo good :drool:


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

.


----------



## Penforhire (Dec 17, 2005)

I've already touchie-feelie'd a Latigo CS. Salesman told me the engine was stock 6'er. I like Fiskar's sense of style in everything except the wheels. What is up with his absurd sense of bling-bling when it comes to wheels? They are cartoonish.


----------



## SmoothCruise (Jul 23, 2005)

Penforhire said:


> I've already touchie-feelie'd a Latigo CS. Salesman told me the engine was stock 6'er. I like Fiskar's sense of style in everything except the wheels. What is up with his absurd sense of bling-bling when it comes to wheels? They are cartoonish.


The interior, however, looks really fantastic. I think if someone wants to redo their interior, and not make it look like a "tiger-fur-pimp" interior, Fisher is the way to go. The only knock I have on it, is that I like the iDrive screen exactly where it is on stock.


----------

